# Power head not making bubbles



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

My AC-50 power head stops producing the bubbles it is supposed to once i submerse it past around 5 inches. I know i could simply raise it in order to get the bubbles going again but my piranha wont swim in it if i raise it. Is there any way to remedy the problem without raising the powerhead? Does anyone know why this might be happening? and does this happen to all of the ac powerheads or is mine defective?


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

did you connect the airline?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

MikeG said:


> My AC-50 power head stops producing the bubbles it is supposed to once i submerse it past around 5 inches. I know i could simply raise it in order to get the bubbles going again but my piranha wont swim in it if i raise it. Is there any way to remedy the problem without raising the powerhead? Does anyone know why this might be happening? and does this happen to all of the ac powerheads or is mine defective?


They all do that. The more powerful the powerhead the deeper you can put it and still have it draw down air. You could always get an air pump and hook that up to the air input, that'll get you some more depth.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> My AC-50 power head stops producing the bubbles it is supposed to once i submerse it past around 5 inches. I know i could simply raise it in order to get the bubbles going again but my piranha wont swim in it if i raise it. Is there any way to remedy the problem without raising the powerhead? Does anyone know why this might be happening? and does this happen to all of the ac powerheads or is mine defective?


They all do that. The more powerful the powerhead the deeper you can put it and still have it draw down air. You could always get an air pump and hook that up to the air input, that'll get you some more depth.
[/quote]

Mike this would be the best idea that way you can just put it where you want it in the tank and the air pump will always force air down, just make sure you get a check valve encase the pump shuts off , and water starts draining down..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, check it! Dont buy a smallPOS pump like i did and it barely work with a check valve


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

thank for the help and to answer the first reply, obviously i have the air hose attached im pretty sure im past the noob stage in my aquarium keeping abilities seeing as i have been active in the hobby since 2000. Yo kyle how much will one of those air pumps run me? i dont want anything crazym are they loud??
i think i kinda fixed the problem my self. if i keep the air hose straight up and not on a slant it will allow me to submerse it to a lower depth. but it could use a lil more ait in my opinion.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

$20 + up i have found bigger is better when t comes to these


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

notaverage said:


> $20 + up i have found bigger is better when t comes to these


mike. hes right i wouldnt suggest anything under 20$ just go to big als on rutherford they'll have plenty to choose from


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Personally I'd just leave the PH nearer the surface. I've never come across an air pump that was quiet enough for my tastes. Plus it's one more piece of equipment to worry about.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

MikeG said:


> thank for the help and to answer the first reply, obviously i have the air hose attached im pretty sure im past the noob stage in my aquarium keeping abilities seeing as i have been active in the hobby since 2000. Yo kyle how much will one of those air pumps run me? i dont want anything crazym are they loud??
> i think i kinda fixed the problem my self. if i keep the air hose straight up and not on a slant it will allow me to submerse it to a lower depth. but it could use a lil more ait in my opinion.


wasnt trying to be a smart ass but my powerhead doesnt produce bubbles without the airline. why do you need a pump to produce bubbles? i have an airline connected and it just sucks air in and vola... bubbles.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

in my opinion a air pump is always the better choice than a powerhead because the bubbles from a powerhead can cause bubbles underneath the fish skin/eyes


----------

